# TV2 Remote Problems



## jhharelik

I have a newly installed Vip922 w/slingbox and the TV2 remote has never worked. There is a technical bulletin regarding this problem, which suggests changing/moving the antenna. I've done the aforementioned, and even run a cable across the floor into the bedroom where TV2 is located and have never gotten it to work. I was even able to swap TV1/TV2 antennas and control the TV1 from a distant room.

I can't resolve the issue as the TV2 remote seems to work fine, just in line of sight with the main unit. Getting up, and changing channels in one room so that you can watch TV2 seems to be somewhat misleading regarding the advertising.

Anyone with suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Jimmy


----------



## [email protected] Network

How did you make an extension for the UHF antenna on the back of the receiver? The 922 uses a special M10 connector for the UHF antenna on it, and not the regular F connector that coax typically has.

Is the receiver in a cabinet or anything like that? The more exposed the antenna is on the back of the receiver, the better it should be as far as receiving commands goes. Does the remote have the blue "2" key on the front of it, at the bottom?


----------



## jhharelik

Thanks Matt,

The receiver is in an open cabinet, so the antenna is completely exposed. 

I am using the TV2 remote with the blue key.

Other thoughts?


----------



## garygaryj

Battery tested TV2 remote's batteries? Inserted new alkaline batteries?

Tried pointing in different angles in the TV2 room with the TV2 remote?

Tried changing the angle of the Remote UHF antenna on the back of the 922?


----------



## jhharelik

Thanks for the response,

I have extended the antenna, via direct coax into the bedroom where the second TV is located (an older model Sanyo, with which I've never had any trouble previously, remote or otherwise, including the previous 722 unit). 

The TV2 remote for the 922 has never worked correctly, from the install date, in any room, except within visual distance to the 922 unit. Which is to say, that it does indeed work (will change channels, etc. for the TV2, but not in the room where the Sanyo (TV2) is located. I can walk from the bedroom back into the living room, and change the channels on TV2 with the remote for TV2.

I have tried various different external antenna configurations, such as extending the antenna to various places in the house, including the bedroom where the Sanyo TV2 is located. Additionally, I have run a cable direct from the 922, outside the house, and tested the TV2 remote outside the window in the bedroom. The TV2 remote did not work, in the sense that it will not control the Sanyo (TV2), only in line of sight within the 922 unit. Interestingly, I switched the external antenna, with it extended around the outside of the house, and was able to control TV1. That is, the remote for TV1 worked correctly at the distance that TV2 remote wouldn't work. 

Both televisions are operating correctly, as prior to the install. I did note the technical information bulletin from Echostar (183245), and was cautious regarding the difference in F connectors and M10 connectors. In every case, I tested my connections, didn't force any cross threading, and indeed the TV1 remote, in addition to the TV2 remote would work correctly. However, as before, the TV2 remote only worked within line of sight to the 922 unit. 

The only thing I did not try was to try to interchange the TV1 and TV2 remotes, via setup (as far as I could tell they are identical, regarding id numbers). I was concerned that I would be left with no method to control the only TV working properly (TV1).

I'm at a loss regarding additional testing. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Jimmy H


----------



## jhharelik

I've checked the batteries, changed the antenna as described above and the only thing I've heard is that the TV2 is too far away from the main unit, which manually stringing a coax, should have alleviated that. In fact, as described above, I can change the antenna to TV1 and control the main TV from the distant coax antenna in the bedroom, which suggests it's not the Remote, nor the TV but the box??

JH


----------



## garygaryj

Sounds like you still have the UHF antenna connected via the coax deal - I'm guessing you don't have the official connectors, because it seems they are of very limited availability. Dish would say that your set-up with running the remote coax without the proper connector is not supported, although they do not sell, nor can they recommend the proper place to buy them. But I think they are accurate that extending won't work well without the proper connector and cable, and could actually damage your remote communication ability.

Here is an interesting jpg from Dish. Did you set up your remote antenna like this?

The antenna / remote situation is special to Dish 922, because of the two-way communication of remote and main unit.

MattG on the Dish DIRT team seems to have quite a bit of info on this. Maybe you should PM him on Dish Support.

Have you tried to go to hit the Menu button twice and tried to Un-Link and then re-Link that TV2 remote?


----------



## jhharelik

Interesting jpg! My setup is not like that. I have a single line in from outside dish which goes to a splitter, one side goes to another splitter (splitting Sat1 in and Sat2 in) going the box. The other side goes to the box and is called home distribution. I had always tried variations on the antenna (extending, position, etc.). I'm thinking it's the box, which is requiring closer location of the remote (lack of signal power). Are you familiar with Echostar Technical Information Bulletin 183245?? It describes the problem very well, including TIB attachment that allows one to use the 'special LQI' mode to determine operating range of the TV2 remote. Using the LQI indicates the TV2 remote has a fine signal within the same room as the box, but going down the hall to the bedroom completely eliminates the signal such that only one button is lit?

I did try reseting the TV2 remote as suggested. It resets with a fine signal standing in front of the box.

I'm thinking at this point that there is not going to be a method for me to do anything more than I've done? You're correct about the M10 connectors and threading, yet I've got a box that won't work as advertised? Any further suggestions, I'm undecided as to whether I should have the 722 reinstalled? I like the GUI interface of the 922, yet it seems to have so many problems, there apparently is currently no way to extend the remote signal to TV2?

thanks,
JHH


----------



## jhharelik

Has there been any info regarding the Technical Info Bulletin #183245, and the release of an antenna extender with the M10 Connectors?


----------

